# اريد تصنيع طائرة هيلوكوبتر صغيرة (Robotics helicopter) من دون طيار. ارجوكم السرعه



## jordan (10 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني بالمنتدى.. انا عضو جديد انبهرت بهذا المنتدى الرائع.. انا طالب خريج هندسة كمبيوتر اعشق المجال العملي.. هواياتي تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات وبالذات العموديه.. اعشق هذه الطائراات.. ولكني لحد الان لم انجح لانني لم اعمل باساس علمي.. اما الان فأجيد العديد من المهارات مثل البرمجه و برمجة الهاردوير (hardware systems) والعديد مما يمكني قادر باذن الله على تصنيع طائرة تقوم بوظائف خاصه وذلك عن طريق اضافة sensors)اضافه للطيران بحركات مختلفه.. المشروع رح يكون كبير باذن الله.. والله حلم ان ارى هيلوكوبتر تحلق داخل المنزل.. او بالخارج

ارجوكم ممكن عنده الخبره او من عمل طائرة هيلوكوبتر من قبل ان يساعدني باسرع وقت يبعثلي *****ه او تلفونه لاني لا املك الوقت الكافي.. واللي بيحب يشتغل بالمشروع يا حياه الله اهلا وسهلا بالجميع

جزاكم الله كل الخير يا ابطال وانتظر الرد السريع


----------



## jordan (16 مارس 2006)

سلامات.. وين النشامى المهندسين؟؟؟ وينكم يا اخوااااان؟؟ الله اكبر مافي ولا مهندس يساعدني؟؟؟ او يشجعني؟؟ ارجو الرد السريع منكم او من ادارة المنتدى... شكرا


----------



## مهندس كلش (24 مارس 2006)

اخي الكريم 
يلزمك ان تعرف كيف تعمل الطائرة المروحية وهي شيء وكيف تؤتمت هذه الطائرة وهو شيء آخر 
فيجب اولاً ان تعرف المباديء المحركة للهيلكوبتر مثل كيفية نقل الحركة الى الريش والتحكم بزاوية ميل الريش وميل المروحة ككل والجنيحات في مؤخرة الطائرة .

أما بالنسبة للأتمته فهي لاتستخدم مع طائرة الهيلكوبتر عادة بل يستخدم معها التحكم الللاسلكي وهناك كلمات مفتاحية استخدمها في محركات البحث وستجد الكثير منها :
rc-airplane
helicopter how work تأكد من صحة كلمة هيلكوبتر بالأنكليزي
UAV design وهكذا .

ومايقصرون الإخوة حبينا نرفع موضوعك فقط


----------



## Aerospace-ahmed (25 مارس 2006)

اشد على ايدك اخي العزيز وعلى موهبتك الرائعه 
واتمنى ان تستمر في دالك فليس بالصعب على اي طالب طموح مثلك .
فليس ينقصك الى العزيمه .


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

مممممششششششككككككككوووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## بن عاطف (10 أبريل 2006)

اخي الكريم الله يوفقك ويوفق جميع المشاركين حسب علمي وتجرباتي الكثيرة فان الطائره العموديه اصعب من العادية لانه يتطلب عملية وزن المراوح بشكل دقيق جدا فنوع من العمودي ترتفع بمروحة واحد بعدة شفرات منها 2شفرة و3شفرة و4 شفرات والشفرات هذه في اغلب الطائرات قابلة للالتواء كل واحدة بعكس المقابلة لها وحتى اذا هي باخر سرعة دوران فالمروحة تلتوي بحسب ما يرادد من هبوط او ارتفاع وهذه الطائرة التي بمروحة واحدة يجب ان يكون في الذيل مروحة لرد الفعل للطائرة لانها بدونها ستدور الطائرة بعكس اتجاه المروحه وفي نوع كبعض طائرات الانقاذ بمروحتين تدور الاولى بعكس اتجاه الثانية من اجل السيطره عليها وجعلها ترتفع وتهبط مستقيمة ولك ولجميع المشاركين خالص تحياتي


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## نبراس طالب (26 فبراير 2010)

انه اعلمك تصنيع الطائر


----------

